# Missy and Pica!



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Here are my babies. Missy is the white one and Pica is the other lol. Missy is about 13-14 weeks and Pica is about 12-13. I adopted the both of them and they are cagemates. They get on swimmingly and are the most adorable little girls i have ever come across!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

I cant seem to get my pics on here??? I attached them but they not here!!! HELP lol x


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

if you use photo bucket it works


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

uploadthem to photo bucket then use the IMG code under it


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Here we go again then!!!










This pic is of my girls in the bath having their first bonding session and i am pleased to say they have been together ever since this!!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Missy playing in some blankets!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Missy and Pica snuggled up!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

wow! they are STUNNERS!!!!.... i wanna fuzziesnuggle!!!!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Do you have a picture of their cage?


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Not at this particular moment in time! I gotta get my phone sorted so i can take one if you want to see one tho! They have the Jenny Rat cage. I started off with 2 together until i had the money for the Jenny cage and so that is what i have now!!!


----------



## daisy184 (Oct 29, 2007)

i made a signature of your ratties for you caz,,,,,, they soooooo gorg!


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can never get over how stunning huskies are... man they're beautiful!


----------



## Cazsamps (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh man thankyou Daisy i absolutely love that!! I made my own sig with ALL my animals on!!! But that is fab! Thankyou xx


----------

